# question abount antec vp450p psu



## rijinpk1 (Mar 17, 2013)

is antec vp450p safe to handle an i7 3770(non k) and hd 7770 graphic card? will it create any trouble? Since corsair is not available in my area, is it a good choice to buy antec vp450p?I dont wanna destroy my computer parts with a wrong psu. please help I need your opinion.any one have that psu?how is it?

anybody please help???


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 17, 2013)

Why dont you buy Corsair CX430 V2 from Flipkart ....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 17, 2013)

What's your budget? Stick to GX450.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Why dont you buy Corsair CX430 V2 from Flipkart ....



1)flipkart wont deliver products to my pin code.
2)parents wont allow me to spend money online as they dont know about it and warns me for paying and says to purchase locally.I also lie the same.
3)corsair service center is too far.So the the service will be an issue for me.
4)Finding corsair in MY area is too difficult.I searched for it in more than 10 shops.most of the shopkeepers dont even know the brand corsair.what the said is iball is very good and its service too. I just refused.
5)I wish i could have seen a shop like vedant here.But what all i can see is the products from zebronics,iball,mercurry etc.very bad.
shopkeeper insisted me to take coolermaster and i refused.
how is antec's build quality?  I think antec vp450p is manufactured by FSP.
here in my place,i think, only antec is available as a reliable company.



The Sorcerer said:


> What's your budget? Stick to GX450.



I asked in a shop, they said it will take 1 month to have it in stock. I need a psu atleast in a week.
budget is 3k max.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 18, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 18, 2013)

Your only choice you have is go to a city nearest to you where they sell the power supply of a brand where the service centre is near your area. I am assuming you have a service centre for Coolermaster. Stick to CM GX450. Rest is your call.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2013)

call flipkart and arrange a common predefined date & place & time to deliver. They usually do this for high priced items where their ekart delivery is not available.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Where do you live?



kerala



avinandan012 said:


> call flipkart and arrange a common predefined date & place & time to deliver. They usually do this for high priced items where their ekart delivery is not available.



i didn't know that. will try. thanks for the reply



The Sorcerer said:


> Your only choice you have is go to a city nearest to you where they sell the power supply of a brand where the service centre is near your area. I am assuming you have a service centre for Coolermaster. Stick to CM GX450. Rest is your call.



I  dont know whether antec vp450p is bad or not. let me ask in few more shops. Now busy with my exams.


----------

